# ich suche noch ne Thema für den Praxisteil AdA



## veritas (31 August 2009)

Mojnsen,

ich suche noch ne Thema für den Praxisteil des AdAś für den
Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik.

Jemand ne Idee?

Ich bin sowas von Phantasielos...


----------



## online (31 August 2009)

Welches Lehrjahr denn?


----------



## veritas (31 August 2009)

online schrieb:


> Welches Lehrjahr denn?



Das ist egal staht alles zur Verfügung, 1, 2 und 3tes


----------



## online (31 August 2009)

Hatte mal von Amazon Hardwarekonfiguration einer S7 300 durchführen, hab ich aber leider nicht mehr. Kannst du aber wahrscheinlich auch so. Hatte damals eine 300er mit und habs dann daran erklärt.


----------



## Flinn (1 September 2009)

Hi,

ich hab beim ET-Studium den ADA-Schein gemacht.

"Mein Azubi" (Energieelektroniker) musste einen Schuko-Stecker anschließen. War wahnsinnig aufregend. Brachte aber ein "sehr gut", das ist die Hauptsache...

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Homer79 (1 September 2009)

Ich hab meinen "Lehrling" ,wie fast alle, Aderendülsen pressen lassen...ist den Prüfern sicherlich langweilig, aber man kommt wunderbar mit der Zeit hin...


----------



## MatMer (1 September 2009)

meiner hat ein Netzwerkkabel erstellen müssen, also Stecker drauf, crimpen.... etc...

@Flinn du warst aber nicht auch in Soest oder?


----------



## Sockenralf (1 September 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen "Lehrling" ,wie fast alle, Aderendülsen pressen lassen...ist den Prüfern sicherlich langweilig, aber man kommt wunderbar mit der Zeit hin...


 
Kann ich bestätigen 



MfG


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 September 2009)

Musst du denn auch etwas parktisches Vorführen??

Ich saß nur vor 3 Prüfern und mußte denen erklären, wie ich einem Azubi erklären würde, wie man ein Messgerät (Wheatstonsche Messbrücke - sehr alt, aber oh ho.. ) bedient. Sehr kompliziert.. 

Bei interesse einfach melden... die Ausarbeitung hab ich noch..


----------



## veritas (2 September 2009)

Danken alles Denkanstossen...

Ich denke ich werde den guten alten Schuko nehmen


----------



## INST (2 September 2009)

Ich habe meinen Lehrling Widerstände mit einem Dorn biegen lassen. 
Die Prüfer waren froh, dass sie mal was anderes sahen.

Gruß
INST


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 September 2009)

schau mal, welche berufe noch in deinem kurs sind. wenn du der 10. elektriker bist, der einen schuko stecker anschliessen lässt, hast du schlechte karten, besonders, weil du den prüfern eine möglichkeit zum direkten vergleich lieferst.
du arbeitest doch in einem kraftwerk? wie wäre abbinden von freileitung auf isolatoren? kommt gut an, weil das selten ein prüfer schon gesehen hat.
solltest du aber kuchen backen lassen, schick deinen lehrling vorher zum händewaschen. da sind schon leute durchgefallen deswegen.
bei abbinden von freileitung, kann das händewaschen entfallen.


----------



## edison (2 September 2009)

> schau mal, welche berufe noch in deinem kurs sind. wenn du der 10. elektriker bist, der einen schuko stecker anschliessen lässt, hast du schlechte karten, besonders, weil du den prüfern eine möglichkeit zum direkten vergleich lieferst.


 
Ich wollte diesen doofen Schukostecker auch nicht und habe den Azubi eine Heizung auf Fehler mit dem Ohmmeter durchmessen lassen.
Ich hab sogar die Folien noch - lol, was hat man sich über sowas für Gedanken gemacht


----------



## MatMer (3 September 2009)

ging uns auch so, alle man total lange überlegt was man machen könnte und im Prinzip ist es den Prüfern doch total egal...


----------



## ToBo (3 September 2009)

Also ich hatte abisolieren von NYM-J 3x1,5 mit Kabelmesser gemacht...

Denken jetzt wohl alle, was das denn für Unsinn, denn abisolieren
kann ja wohl jeder. Aber da kann man schön lange und viel
reden und die Arbeiten sind simpel...

- Aufbau der Leitung
- Sicherheit Messer usw.
usw.  usw.


----------



## maxi (3 September 2009)

Ich habe eine Duspolmessung (Mit Tauchspule) an einer Steckdose durchfürhen lassen.


----------



## ToBo (3 September 2009)

MatMer schrieb:


> ging uns auch so, alle man total lange überlegt was man machen könnte und im Prinzip ist es den Prüfern doch total egal...


 

Eben....
Es geht einzig allein darum WIE man es rüberbringt. Das Thema
der Unterweisung ist da völlig nebensächlich.


----------



## veritas (18 September 2009)

Aja, der Gute alte Schuko 

Ab Donnerstag übrigends offiziel. Erfüllungsgehilhe 

AEVO Bestanden....  arme Jugend....


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 September 2009)

na dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch herr ausbilder


----------



## veritas (19 September 2009)

Danke, danke, aber der Ausbilder, bzw. "Erfüllungsgehilfe"  des Ausbdildenen *ROFL*


----------

